

Women Win in Venture Capital When They Don't Sue - kek
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-30/women-win-in-venture-capital-when-they-don-t-sue.html

======
wpietri
The thing I find most amusing about this article comes from considering the
source. The writer is a right-wing economist whose current job is for the
George W. Bush Center.

One of the right's favorite techniques for pushing against regulation is by
giving people the right of private action through lawsuit. But now we see that
if you actually _use_ that right, well gosh, you're hurting women everywhere.

------
voidfiles
Wow, this is an insane article. To suggest that a women, just because she is a
women, shouldn't bring harrasement lawsuits beacause that would make all women
seem uppity is so antiquated.

------
gyardley
Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that the questionable premise is true.

I don't know about the rest of you, but when an action is bad for 'class X
which I happen to belong to' but right for me personally, I'm _still_ going to
take the action that's right for me personally. I don't know why Ellen Pao (or
women in general, or any other group) should be expected to behave any
differently.

A weak column by a normally strong writer.

------
atomical
"This isn’t to say that sexism or sexual harassment is acceptable, or that Pao
should tolerate it, or that Kleiner Perkins shouldn’t take action against
wrongdoers. It is to suggest that there is a cost to remedying the problem
with showcase litigation."

Completely obvious conclusion here and it makes one wonder why the author
spent so much time talking about how this is bad for business.

~~~
khuey
Indeed. That the author spends an entire article talking about how it's bad
for business suggests that sexism or sexual harassment is acceptable, that Pao
should tolerate it, or that Kleiner Perkins shouldn't take action against
wrongdoers.

------
poink
This article could be republished verbatim in The Onion.

------
jwco
"They see how much Pao, still merely alleging, is costing a firm such as
Kleiner Perkins: time, image and distraction from its main work, finding
value."

If Kleiner Perkins practices sexism and/or sexual harassment, then they
brought theses costs on themselves.

Forget the suit costing these things. The practice of sexism and sexual
harassment by themselves costs "time, image, and distraction from its main
work, finding value."

------
maukdaddy
Holy shit this kind of crap should NEVER be on HN.

Please, everyone do HN, and your careers, a huge favor by flagging this
article and NOT commenting.

~~~
bps4484
I actually think there is some value in pointing out a bad article and
slamming it, and from what I can tell by the comments so far that is just
what's happening. Similar to learning from failures there is something to be
learned from reading bad arguments, so long as it's understood to be bad.

